# Double action or single action for Carry which do you prefer



## Bigdaddy5.7 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am hoping that I can get a clearer picture on some handguns that maybe I have not seen yet for carry, that being the case do you guys/gals prefer single action or double action for carry and ifso (I am leaning towards double action) What double action handguns would you prefer? I was leaning originally towards a 45 but now thinking of going with a 9mm or 380 DA.. Maybe Im crazy that I feel a double action is a better scenario and quicker response if something goes down that its actually needed.

Thanks for the info I know this is my second post and I am new to the sight but fortunatly not new to the firearm world..Just trying to see what the thoughts are on this..


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I prefer a good DA/SA for carry. However, I've practiced often to get very proficient with the DA pulls on the Beretta's I own. The PX4's have a very nice short crisp DA as opposed to my longer DA on my 92, but I shoot them all well in DA to SA. If you practice with DA/SA it will become consistent for you. With a 5.5 pound trigger pull your only a pound or two away from carrying(especially IWB) a SA 45 Cocked and Unlocked.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There really is no speed advantage of SA vs. DA provided one knows what they are doing. I prefer single action autos, that's just my preference. I tend to dislike autos that are of the DA fist shot, SA on subsequent shots so I stick with SAO or DAO / striker fired guns that have consistent trigger pulls. The issue with single action only autos is that most of them have a manual safety of some sort such as the M1911, Sig 220 SAO, Hi Power, Sig P238, CZ75, HK45, P30S, etc. (some of those mentioned guns have the ability to be carried DA or SA with a safety) and in order for the gun to be fired one has to deactivate that safety quickly. If not practiced religiously, it is possible to miss that step while presenting a firearm in a stressful setting such as a self defense scenario or even competition. 

Regarding speed, when shooting against those at my current skill set I can match accurate, first shots on target with any Glock, M&P, XD, etc. using an HK45 or 1911 deactivating the safety on the draw. But I've put a lot of practice into being able to do so and continue to practice. 

I like SAO because even across multiple types/brands of firearms the triggers are more universal in "feel" and from the get go I've just shot them better. If I were to take the time to better my skills with a DA trigger I'm sure I could shoot them just as well but it seems self defeating for me to do so when I have no need to change. 

I do maintain familiarity with other types of firearms that are DA/SA, DAO etc. so I know how to run them and in most cases perform "OK" with but not to the degree that I can with my guns.

From a beginning pistol shooter's standpoint, either is a good option and while time needs to be spent disengaging the safety on the draw with a SAO style gun, more time may be needed in bettering accuracy with a DA gun with more time spent on trigger control. Both have their pros and cons and those pros and cons are inverse to one another. The Pros of a SAO gun are the cons of a DA gun and the pros of a DA gun are the cons of a SAO gun. 

It's all a matter of preference.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Best: DA/ SA
On par with that: Double action only triggers (like Glock or XD)
Not bad: SA only

Worst: Double Action Only (as seen on revolvers or sig p250s

Easy


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The run-of-the-mill FBI agent gets to shoot a Glock in .40 caliber. But their elite HRT (Hostage Rescue Team) gets to use Springfield Armory 1911s in .45 caliber. What that says to me is that if you only get to shoot a couple of thousand rounds a year, then a DAO is the better weapon, but if you are able to shoot as much as 10,000 rounds a year and are a highly skilled shooter then the SAO is a better weapon.

For shooting paper targets (lower stress than shooting at guys who are shooting at you) the single action is a fine choice. The trigger pull is shorter and lighter and smoother. So if that is your area of concern then I would go with a SAO.

But if self defense is your concern, I would mimic the FBI--DAO for light training; SAO for dedicated high-level training.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

*Double Action with Double-Strike more reliable and consistent*



Bigdaddy5.7 said:


> I am hoping that I can get a clearer picture on some handguns that maybe I have not seen yet for carry, that being the case do you guys/gals prefer single action or double action for carry and ifso (I am leaning towards double action) What double action handguns would you prefer? I was leaning originally towards a 45 but now thinking of going with a 9mm or 380 DA.. Maybe Im crazy that I feel a double action is a better scenario and quicker response if something goes down that its actually needed.
> 
> Thanks for the info I know this is my second post and I am new to the sight but fortunatly not new to the firearm world..Just trying to see what the thoughts are on this..


Find a Double Action pistol with double-strike capability, and that will have a consistent trigger weight. You can find some with fairly light triggers, down to 5.5 pounds. The Sig 226 DAK trigger is one well known at only 6.5 pound trigger pull with double strike. But there are plenty of others to choose from.

Shop around, go to a gun show and gun dealers and ask them for DAO pistols with double strike, and try a few out.

Good Luck.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Packard said:


> The run-of-the-mill FBI agent gets to shoot a Glock in .40 caliber. But their elite HRT (Hostage Rescue Team) gets to use Springfield Armory 1911s in .45 caliber. * What that says to me is that if you only get to shoot a couple of thousand rounds a year, then a DAO is the better weapon, but if you are able to shoot as much as 10,000 rounds a year and are a highly skilled shooter then the SAO is a better weapon.*
> 
> For shooting paper targets (lower stress than shooting at guys who are shooting at you) the single action is a fine choice. The trigger pull is shorter and lighter and smoother. So if that is your area of concern then I would go with a SAO.
> 
> But if self defense is your concern, I would mimic the FBI--DAO for light training; SAO for dedicated high-level training.


Sounds logical, but slightly flawed...The FBI uses those Springfields because they wanted a very specific platform that could produce a very specific result with a specific load and have a specific level of support from the manufacturer. You can read about some of that mess *HERE* (it will also go into the difference between the HRT Pistol and FBI SWAT pistol)

You also have to look at the fact that standard agents are carrying the gun concealed during their shift on "normal" carry attire, HRT has drop leg holsters, vests, kevlar, etc. they can get away with carrying the heavier, larger, more mechanically accurate gun.

Also, regarding single actions, it is viewed by many as the better gun for those that don't shoot as much due to the short / smooth trigger as it's easier not to jerk shots with.

Again, it's all preference.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Regarding speed, when shooting against those at my current skill set I can match accurate, first shots on target with any Glock, M&P, XD, etc. using an HK45 or 1911 deactivating the safety on the draw. But I've put a lot of practice into being able to do so and continue to practice.


Oh yea, you can get those SA 45's up and running real quick!

‪Todd Jarrett on pistol shooting.‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Sounds logical, but slightly flawed...The FBI uses those Springfields because they wanted a very specific platform that could produce a very specific result with a specific load and have a specific level of support from the manufacturer. You can read about some of that mess *HERE* (it will also go into the difference between the HRT Pistol and FBI SWAT pistol)
> 
> You also have to look at the fact that standard agents are carrying the gun concealed during their shift on "normal" carry attire, HRT has drop leg holsters, vests, kevlar, etc. they can get away with carrying the heavier, larger, more mechanically accurate gun.
> 
> ...


I think that the motivation to supply the regular agents with DAO is that in stressful situations there is a lower likelyhood of an accidental discharge due to the longer pull and the heavier trigger.

I think that it easier to train constraint with a DAO than with a single action. I know that when I shoot first with a DAO and immediately switch to a single action the quickness of the discharge suprises me every time. I make it a point to shoot single action first then transition to my DAO weapons.

If you don't train heavily then I think you should stick with either a SA or DAO and not switch back and forth between them. Certainly I think your back up weapon should have a like action to your primary weapon.


----------



## Bigdaddy5.7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks again this is great and unfortunatly trying to go and get a feel for them in your hand isnt the easiest thing to do around here in NJ, With that said i have reviewed so many online and it can drive one crazy even to the point you dream about pistols in your sleep as Im sure most of you are the same way.. Some of the guns I have interest in for CC ,S & W bodyguard 380, sig 239, sig 290 with laser, and a handful of others need to go se touch and smell them before I buy....( I have kimber 1911, h & k p30 40 cal, and fnh 5.7 all are slightly larger than I would like for carry) 
thanks


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I prefer a good high quality DA/SA for carry.

Usually a Sig Sauer of some kind. :mrgreen:

I agree with VAMarine - it's all personal preference.

After you decide ... lot's of practice is the ticket.


:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I carry a 1911a1 every day and have for many years I have others but like the SA trigger better because it is always the same


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I also prefer DA/SA.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

DOA with no external safeties. Point and click. I like simplicity.


----------



## Highground (Aug 13, 2011)

My personel preference is SA (1911). 2nd choice is DAO hammerless (XD or glockish type deal). 3rd choice is SA/DA. 

Keep it simple.


----------



## carterrob (May 11, 2011)

I prefer DA, due to the safety issues discussed earlier on a SA pistol. I love my 1911 (Colt Combat Commander) but when I carry a .45 I carry my Sig P220 Carry. Roughly same weight and size but no worries about the mechanical safety when you are stressed.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

carterrob said:


> I prefer DA, due to the safety issues discussed earlier on a SA pistol. I love my 1911 (Colt Combat Commander) but when I carry a .45 I carry my Sig P220 Carry. Roughly same weight and size but no worries about the mechanical safety when you are stressed.


I think the safety issues are far greater if you carry dissimilar weapons. If you carry a DAO and a SA weapon then I would worry that the SA will be a hair trigger by comparison.


----------

